

Latest PS3 update swaps out existing browser for WebKit - robin_reala
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=462325

======
sgentle
That's pretty interesting. WebKit-based browsers currently have about 30% of
desktop browser market share, and basically all of the mobile browser share
(iOS, Android, BlackBerry, Nokia, but not Windows Phone).

Combined with Firefox's 25%, that's a clear lead for open source. On the web,
open source has always had the lead in infrastructure, but it's only recently
started winning on the end-user side as well.

It seems like browsers on TVs will be won by OSS before it's even started. The
new Panasonic and Samsung TVs are going to be using WebKit. The Google TVs are
a done deal. The PS3's browser is apparently WebKit too. Much like mobile, the
only holdout is Microsoft with the XBox.

I guess I'm beginning to wonder, why even bother keeping Internet Explorer
closed? At this point everyone else is competing on UI while sharing core code
and utterly winning while doing it. I can't even imagine how much time and
money Microsoft is spending trying to keep up with the thousand eyes and hands
of its competition, all just to maintain feature-parity, without even thinking
of competing in UI or otherwise innovating. This is Microsoft v World, a tough
fight even without all their competitors cooperating. As is, it's utterly
unwinnable.

~~~
mikeevans
Xbox doesn't currently have a browser at all.

~~~
sgentle
Ah, my mistake. I Googled for it but misread the results.

~~~
mikeevans
No problem, just further shows your point that Webkit is dominating most
spaces.

------
robin_reala
Originally I’d said that they swapped out Netfront for WebKit, but I’d
forgotten that recent Netfronts actually use WebKit for the engine – obviously
they just updated to that.

